# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Математическое шифрование

## Роман Ширяев

Нужно расшифровать текст: ЧРГЙНЧЧЭЕЛЪ, ключевое слово - ИКС. Думал , что шифр Виженера, но увы, просле расшифровки получилась белиберда, а должен матем. термин выйти.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

НЕРАВЕНСТВО  :Smiley: 

Принцип шифрования

Каждой букве алфавита соответствует число - номер этой буквы.



> Н И 15+10=25      Ч
> Е К    06+12=18          Р
> Р С 18+19-33=4 Г  
> А И   01+10=11     Й
> В К   03+12=15    Н
> Е С   06+19=25    Ч
> Н И 15+10=25    Ч
> С К  19+12=31   Э
> Т С  20+19-33=6  Е
> ...

----------

